# SSD Installation IDE- / AHCI Mode



## Clonk (28. September 2009)

Grüsse Euch

Ich habe zwei neue Festplatten. Eine ST UD 128 und eine Samsung spinpoint 1TB. Sie sind NICHT über ein Raid system geregelt.
Da ich das Pech hatte eine SSD aus der fehlerhaften xxxx Charge von super talent gekauft zu haben, habe ich sie ausgebaut, eingeschickt und ne neue erhalten.
Die letzte Woche habe ich unter anderem damit verbracht, mir im Netz einen Überblick über die Installation einer SSD zu verschaffen. Leider gehen die Meinungen in etlichen Tests und Foren dermassen auseinander, dass es mir nicht möglich ist eine Meinung zu bilden.
Ich würde gern Vista 64 installieren und dann gleich auf W7 upgraden. 
Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung ob ich beide Platten im IDE oder AHCI Modus laufen lassen will (Vorteile resp. Nachteile sind in den Foren kontrovers umstritten). Falls ich die beiden Platten im AHCI-Modus laufen lassen möchte, müsste ich zuerst vor der Installation von Vista den AHCI Treiber (in meinem Fall x 58 Chipsatz) runterladen.

1. Frage: Wo sehe ich welchen Treiber mein Chipsatz momentan hat? (Müsste ich wissen da der neuste im Netz auch schon ein Jahr alt ist)

Anleitungen wie man diesen dann während der Installation von Vista aufspielt sollte ich finden können. 
Wenn das mal alles geklappt hat, müsste ich für die SSD wohl noch die neue Firmware installieren (15xx?) damit diese auch ordentlich unterhalten wird. Entweder von W7 Trim Unterstützung oder durch diese Garbage Collector. (Unterschied habe ich nicht gerallt).

2. Frage: Wie erkenne ich, welche Version ich auf der neuen SSD bereits habe? Wenn ich mir die Treiber im Geräte Manager anzeigen lasse, sind das ganz andere Versionsnummern als die Reihe 13xx, 15xx, 18xx etc... ( Kann sie nicht vergleichen...)

Ist das auch geschafft geht es ans Alignement. Inwiefern das von W7 / Vista selbständig erkannt wird, entzieht sich auch meiner Kenntnis. Glücklicherweise gibt es schöne Anleitungen wie man die verändern kann.

Das wäre so ungefähr mein Vorgehen. Wäre froh wenn sich jemand dazu melden könnte und seine Erfahrung dazu äussern könnte. Macht das Vorgehen Sinn? Danke!

PS: Der Text ist lang und unübersichtlich. Das kommt, weil ich selber keinen Plan von der ganzen widersprüchlichen Informationsflut habe


----------



## ThoR65 (28. September 2009)

Hi,
zur installation unter AHCI: bei Vista/Win7 brauchst Du keinen seperaten AHCI-Treiber installieren, da der seitens MS schon vorhanden ist. Nach der BSinstallation installierst Du dann den Intel Chipsatztreiber. Dieser ersetzt dann den MS internen Treiber.
Die Firmware kannst Du über den Gerätemanager auslesen. Dazu unter Laufwerke die SSD mit rechts anklicken und dann auf Eigenschaften. Bei Details im Menüpunkt HardwareID wird Dir die Firmware angezeigt. Steht dort z.B. 1571 hast du die aktuellste FW. Bei kleineren zahlen musst Du die FW flashen. Dabei können aber die Daten auf der SSD verloren gehen.

mfg
ThoR65


----------

